# Spec V journey to iwagumi



## Science Seuss (Mar 10, 2017)

Here's what it was when I started it about a year ago:









And about 5 months ago when it looked pretty good... if cluttered and overgrown:










About 3 months ago, it got an infestation of hair algae and bladderwort so bad that I couldnt fight it, and I had to scrap it.

I let the tank sit empty for a few weeks, did some research, and decided to try my hand at an aquascaping style I've been attracted to for a while - iwagumi.

My first attempt was interesting, but defintely not iwagumi.
















I got some very critical feedback on the forums, and after some thought, I decided the critics were right... it wasn't iwagumi, it wasn't natural, and I didn't really like it... so it was time to try again. Here's attempt 2:


















More Iwagumi, but still not quite right. The raised side on the black end didn't sit well with many, but I wanted to keep it. I wanted to hide the tape I used to cover the silly lower intake into the filter compartment, and I liked the look of a lush green plateau above a rocky cliff. Nonetheless I could see what they meant... it did feel out of balance. So I emptied it, took out the plants and made some changes. I wanted a sand bed area, more tilt to the large rocks, and to keep the cliffs, but make it more angled and lower. Here's what I settled on:









I've decided to leave it alone now, and see how I feel about it in a month after there's been some plant growth and I've gotten some perspective.

Anyway... I just wanted to share my aquascaping iwagumi journey with anyone interested. Feedback and criticism welcome.

Cheers!
Jared









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

What do you think about one small plant in the sand area? Something like anubis nana petite or crypt. wenderii, or… any other suggestions? Or should I just leave that area without plants?

I was also thinking of some small stem plant among the slanted rocks. Thoughts?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Any plant in the sand area would probably ruin the scale. One of the hardest things about Iwagumi is holding back and not overplanting. That looks really good BTW.


----------



## Science Seuss (Mar 10, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> Any plant in the sand area would probably ruin the scale. One of the hardest things about Iwagumi is holding back and not overplanting. That looks really good BTW.


Yeah, I think you're right. What do you think about a small stem plant over among the slanted rocks? Like under the big rock between the small rocks?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Science Seuss said:


> Yeah, I think you're right. What do you think about a small stem plant over among the slanted rocks? Like under the big rock between the small rocks?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Never mind... that's dumb.

How about some giant hairgrass, spiral val., or some other flowing thin plant against the black wall behind the P. helferi. Thoughts?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Science Seuss said:


> Never mind... that's dumb.
> 
> How about some giant hairgrass, spiral val., or some other flowing thin plant against the black wall behind the P. helferi. Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You could probably get away with a giant hairgrass or maybe cyperus helferi, the stem would be too much i think. Remember the main focus for Iwagumi is the rocks not the plants. Try it, you could always take it out if it takes away from it.


----------



## Science Seuss (Mar 10, 2017)

What about a moss wall on the black wall?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Science Seuss (Mar 10, 2017)

Added some Christmas moss to some flat spots on the rocks, switched out the small rock in the sand for a slightly larger one angled the opposite direction. Also, added 5 low-grade RCS from my LFS ($.99 each). We'll see!























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Science Seuss (Mar 10, 2017)

2 shrimp died... tested
Kh3 Gh8








Tank's cycled, and NO2 and NO3 are very high. 40% WC.
Took these pics soon after the WC.
Do you think my shrimp is prego?



















































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (Dec 3, 2017)

If you measure any nitrite (NO2) then the tank isn't cycled. That is most definitely what killed your shrimp unfortunately.


----------



## Science Seuss (Mar 10, 2017)

oscarlloydjohn said:


> If you measure any nitrite (NO2) then the tank isn't cycled. That is most definitely what killed your shrimp unfortunately.


I came home to two dead shrimp in the tank, no ammonia, moderate nitrites, and huge nitrate levels. That should actually mean that the bacteria are quickly and efficiently converting the nitrogenous waste from NH4, to NO2, to NO3.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Science Seuss said:


> I came home to two dead shrimp in the tank, no ammonia, moderate nitrites, and huge nitrate levels. That should actually mean that the bacteria are quickly and efficiently converting the nitrogenous waste from NH4, to NO2, to NO3.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Tank is not cycled if there are any NO2 present. You want an immediate ammonia - NO3 with 0 presence of nitrite. The high nitrates and those nitrites are what killed the shrimp.


----------



## Science Seuss (Mar 10, 2017)

Correlation does not equal causation. NO3 or NO2 may have killed the shrimp, or the elevated levels could be due to their bodies. Keep in mine 2 of 5 died. There is no such thing as "immediate" conversion to nitrates. When decaying organic matter is present, nitrites are often detectable as the ammonia is broken down quickly into nitrites, and then those must still be broken down into nitrates. I am a biologist, and have been doing aquariums for 15 years. I know the nitrogen cycle.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmontee (Mar 20, 2009)

Science Seuss said:


> Correlation does not equal causation. NO3 or NO2 may have killed the shrimp, or the elevated levels could be due to their bodies. Keep in mine 2 of 5 died. There is no such thing as "immediate" conversion to nitrates. When decaying organic matter is present, nitrites are often detectable as the ammonia is broken down quickly into nitrites, and then those must still be broken down into nitrates.


It could very well be that the bacteria are there but not in high enough numbers to deal with the ammonia as quickly as they should. I have a Spec V and recently have been having some issues with high nitrates. I am attributing it to an algae outbreak that is really hitting my plants hard so there is a lot of decaying matter. I have found nitrates as high as 40ppm (maybe a bit more) but have never had any detectable ammonia or nitrites since it was cycled. 

On reason that you might be seeing a delay in the nitrite clearance is that you have such a low bio-load that the ammonia and NO2 bacteria have not had enough nutrients to maintain the numbers that are needed. I know that when I finished my cycle I still added some ammonia every other day to maintain the BB numbers until I added live stock and the food that comes with them. I maintain a very high bio-load so that keeps all of my BB running on all cylinders.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

jmontee said:


> It could very well be that the bacteria are there but not in high enough numbers to deal with the ammonia as quickly as they should. I have a Spec V and recently have been having some issues with high nitrates. I am attributing it to an algae outbreak that is really hitting my plants hard so there is a lot of decaying matter. I have found nitrates as high as 40ppm (maybe a bit more) but have never had any detectable ammonia or nitrites since it was cycled.
> 
> On reason that you might be seeing a delay in the nitrite clearance is that you have such a low bio-load that the ammonia and NO2 bacteria have not had enough nutrients to maintain the numbers that are needed. I know that when I finished my cycle I still added some ammonia every other day to maintain the BB numbers until I added live stock and the food that comes with them. I maintain a very high bio-load so that keeps all of my BB running on all cylinders.


I agree, the bio filter is likely not large enough to deal with decaying shrimp since the bioload was so small. 



Science Seuss said:


> Correlation does not equal causation. NO3 or NO2 may have killed the shrimp, or the elevated levels could be due to their bodies. Keep in mine 2 of 5 died. There is no such thing as "immediate" conversion to nitrates. When decaying organic matter is present, nitrites are often detectable as the ammonia is broken down quickly into nitrites, and then those must still be broken down into nitrates. I am a biologist, and have been doing aquariums for 15 years. I know the nitrogen cycle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Animals are dying here, usually this means drop the "science" and practice proper hobby routines instead (getting those nitrites down to 0 before adding livestock)

leave the science to a tank that is established and healthy. Livestock is the priority here, not the specifics of the nitrogen cycle. I don't need a lecture on the "immediate" conversion of ammonia to nitrate, obviously it is not immediate, but a properly cycled tank should be able to convert ammonia to nitrate with 0 detectable nitrites. This is common hobby stuff.... not scientific I know, but that is just how it's done for the average tank. 

I'm a certified crop adviser, and have been keeping aquariums for nearly 15 years as well. I know the nitrogen cycle.


----------



## Science Seuss (Mar 10, 2017)

Well, no more shrimp have died.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmontee (Mar 20, 2009)

Science Seuss said:


> Well, no more shrimp have died.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Any updates, how's everybody doing?


----------



## Science Seuss (Mar 10, 2017)

Here what's up these days.

































































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Science Seuss (Mar 10, 2017)

So, I just thought I'd update again. Sadly, all but one of the cherries ended up perrishing as the tank FINNALY finished cycling and took them with it. Oops... rushed it. Anyway, added 5 Amanos a while back, and are all doing well. Added some A. nana petite between and under the large rocks. It's looking good. Trimmed the christmass moss to keep it tidy and growing low. I've been getting a little bit of fluffy/stringy dark green algae that is growing on and in the plants... mostly the moss. It vacuums up easy, but it's annoying. Ideas? And, of course, you'll notice the fish... emerald eye rasboras. Love them! Gonna get 5 more if they do well. Also gonna get more Neos. Gonna mix colors... so sue me. Not gonna try to sell babies.

pH 6.8
Kh 4
Gh 8
NH4 0
NO2 0
NO3 10-20
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Now that I look at it, and if your want to try something i would remove the plant on the right shelf closest to the front and put some of the ground cover there. You could do it that way or take the plant you removed and put it in the rear left corner. I think it would be more flowing and cohesive but that’s me, I”m wacked out of my mind at this point.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

the iwa is really gumming


----------



## Science Seuss (Mar 10, 2017)

It's been a while, so I thought I'd post an update. I haven't done anything in weeks except top off the evaporation water, feed the fish, add a pump of ferts oncece per week, & keep the C02 adjusted. Oh, and I've got baby shrimp!
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Julie7778 (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow! What a change, filled in beautifully. What CO2 regulator are you running on this?


----------



## Science Seuss (Mar 10, 2017)

Julie7778 said:


> Wow! What a change, filled in beautifully. What CO2 regulator are you running on this?


Thanks, I think it filled in nicely too. I'm just using the fluval mini C02 with paintball cartridges. I adjust the bubble 1 or 2 times a day, and change it when it's out. Sometimes I forget for a day, or go on vacay for a week... not super stable, but it's been OK.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Science Seuss (Mar 10, 2017)

After a BIG trim.












































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Science Seuss (Mar 10, 2017)

Just a quick update. The shrimp have been reproducing rapidly. I have 3 geneerations of red fires now, and my first baby blues and naturals. Everything is recovering beautifully after the big trim a while back.


----------



## mtnbikeracer76 (Jan 29, 2017)

Looks incredible. I like how your tank looks in this picture.


----------



## swarley (Apr 12, 2018)

Have you considered using riccardia chameldryfolia for the rocks instead of the moss you have now?


----------



## Science Seuss (Mar 10, 2017)

swarley said:


> Have you considered using riccardia chameldryfolia for the rocks instead of the moss you have now?


Nope. I like the Christmas moss. Thanks though.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

